# Recall nightmare



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

I hope someone out there can help as I am completely at a loss!
Kutya is now 2 years old and in general is a very nervous dog - any loud noise, sudden movement, basically anything, can make her run away and hide under the table !
Outside she was fantastic at recall until about 1 and a half. Then in an open field would just not come back - I think because she would run off and then know she was doing something wrong and be too scared to come back. No idea why she was not punished .. Just the kind of nervous dog she is!
So started to walk her on countryside paths and randomly put the lead on her which worked for a while. then became kutya became so bad I kept her on a flexi lead for a few months. In the summer we were on holiday for 4 weeks and she was permanently on a lead. 
Back home I decided to go for it again, and she returned 100% of the time for about 6 weeks. And then one day she came back when I called her throughout the walk and then just wouldn't come back , absolutely nothing changed. 
I've tried on and off since and basically comes back a few times and then just stays out of arms length. Whilst it is extremely annoying, I have stayed calm, called her as normal, never shouted at her when I've eventually got her back and yet she acts like I'm a dog beater !! She cowers and is obviously nervous ! She knows she's doing something wrong and I know I must be but I don't know how to change this pattern ! I thought we'd cracked it but now she's worse than she's ever been ! 
Is it too late to change this at 2 years old ? What can I do . And how do I address her fear of anything out if the ordinary . Believe me she should be socialised , I have 3 kids, and take her on holiday travelling, she's been on boats, trains, cable cars , she's an amazing dog! 
Please help !,


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Jan,

Chloe is my Kutya. She is now 6 years old. Best thing we did for her was get Bailey, our confident male when she was about a year old. Her confidence went way up having her "big brother" with her. She is a different dog on walks with him around.

This may not be an option but it is an observation I made. If there are fireworks or thunder, she is in the house with her Thundershirt on.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/thundershirt-and-new-years-eve.html

We do a walk downtown once or twice a week and stop at a local pub where folks know both Bailey and Chloe and order them and I let them feed them bacon. That has helped also. She is much better now then when she was two. It may be part her age also.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/05/busy-city-street-walks.html

Good luck.
RBD


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is the fearful type as well. Used to cower at power lines, cars, dump trucks, loud noises etc. Very scary to be off leash with him unless far out in the mountains. 

We got Chase which has helped with confidence, and also E collar trained him. The E collar has been a lifesaver for us, literally. Has gotten him back to me quickly when we have seen rattlesnakes or coyotes, and peace of mind I can always call him back.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The coming back with tail tucked is her way of saying "I'm sorry mom."
I ecollar train mine for recall, so I don't know that I can help you much. Have you thought of running her on a check cord? And have you tried turning around and walking away from her when she doesn't recall. A that age I don't know if it would bother her like it does young puppies.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> A that age I don't know if it would bother her like it does young puppies.


Meant to type At that age.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

My two cents... Coming back to you needs to be the best thing in the world for your dog. When you offer the recall command, you dog should think " **** yeah I am going back to my owner and I'll get praised, treats, hugs, etc etc" Now remember its your dog the gets to decide what makes it great. Her body language will tell you.... If a simple "good dog" is all that he needs to feel great about it, then so be it, but often it should be something FANTASTIC like a piece of hot dog, dried liver, or cheese or whatever. I would suggest whatever it is only offer that treat on the recall command. This may mean you change your planning a little bit so you always have treats with you.. Also you should define exactly what you want the recall command to be, so the dog knows what you expect..- i.e. If you say "come", what does the dog need to do meet your request? Come within 1 ft, 2 ft, sit by your side?? I require the dog to sit next me before she gets the treat AND she doesn't get to leave me, until I say "OK". She also doesn't get a treat until her butt is plopped on the ground....

There are no exceptions to this...read that again...NO EXCEPTIONS...she MUST come back and sit by my side EVERY time. Which means that i don't call her back if I don't think she'll listen to me the first time I offer the command. You don't want to call your dog over and over and over, as it teaches your dog it doesn't need to listen to you....You want the dog to think.. EVERY TIME i hear the command, I ALWAYS even if I don't want to have to go back to my owner..... If I offer that command, and she ignores me, then she is telling me i need to move back a few steps in training. 

I am not a fan of flexy leads and would suggest a check chord. I would start the recall in your house where there is no distraction. Start with the dog a couple feet away. Say HERE, if the dog knows you have a treat it should come right to you and offer a sit. Once you get that solid, add length. Eventually layer in the check chord so that when you say HERE, you have the chord in your hand and start popping the leash until she comes back to you and sits. Let her drag the check chord while running around, when she isn't paying attention, pick it up, call her, and make sure she has to listen to you.


If I was to guess, the issues in your training are:

1. Offering the command several times over and making the dog listen the first time
2. Not being a position to reinforce the command EVERY time
3. Not having a defined behavior for your recall. 
4. Not working in small enough steps. It sounds like your dog is skiddish, so you may have to move real slow with her...


Nate


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

a good video....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QonpHq930Rk


----------



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi thanks everyone for your replies. I really appreciate your help.
I will definitely be looking into a thunder shirt as am already dreading the two week period near bonfire night!
I have considered an e collar but not sure how they work or whether it would make her even more nervous.
I think you're right that I am not consistent because at home only really practise when she knows what is expected and she does it perfectly every time. But no distractions!
Outside there are distractions and I can't enforce my commands and she picks up on hat very quickly ,
I do feel reassured that she is not the only nervous vizsla though and that the tai between he legs thing is "sorry" not fear ! As that was upsetting me!
Thanks again


----------

